# Do poodles play tennis?



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I saw this cute video of dachshunds playing tennis. Poodles are smarter and more athletic - surely somewhere, someone had poodles playing tennis?

https://www.facebook.com/crusoedachshund/videos/1512709872150836/

I just think this video is clever and oh so very cute.


----------

